# Wheel upgrade on my z85



## Phatz85

I'm considering upgrading the wheels on my z85.It currently has cxp22 on it. I am 190lbs and have had no problems or complaints with these wheels but I would like to make the bike more efficient and that is the area that people tell me to address. Can I upgrade to a better wheel without breaking the bank($500) or less?


----------



## sherlock

Shimano RS80's? Mavic Ellipse?

Personally I'd just save a bit more and get Dura-Ace 7900 C24's.


----------



## Chico2000

I also have a Z85 and will consider a wheel upgrade next spring. So far the cxp22's seem OK but I'd like to get a better set. 
Only other upgrade I want is pedals. Right now I'm using my old 105 clipless, which are fine, but rather keep those connected to my 2nd bike.
A different thread had someone recommend these in the "Podium" build. Might be a good option.
Bicycle Wheel Warehouse - Blackset Race 11 Wheel Set 1495g*

Have you noticed much flex on the rear cxp22? I'm 160lbs, the other day I thought I felt a quick wobble on a downhill. I was going about 34mph and the wobble was only a second. Could have been the road, tire, or rim. Yesterday I was at similar spped and didn't feel it, so I'm hoping it was just a dip in the road that I didn't see.


----------



## Phatz85

I have not noticed any flex in mine, and I usualy sprint hard on short steep hills.


----------



## Phatz85

I am considering the rs80 or the ultegra 6700. The local lbs recccomended the bontrager race lite x but they are more than I want to spend right now.


----------



## bwbishop

Go to Bicycle Wheel Warehouse and look at the Blackest Race 11. For about $500 you can get a 1405 gram set or $300 for a 295 gram set. I have heard a lot of good things about them.


----------



## Superdave3T

THIS:



sherlock said:


> Shimano RS80's?


Great wheels!

-SD


----------



## Don4

SuperdaveFelt said:


> THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> Great wheels!
> 
> -SD


AGREED! My wife has RS80's on her Z2. Great wheels!


----------



## land1319

What about the mavic ksyrium elite wheel set. I have read a few of reviews and people seem to like them. Any thoughts on them?


----------



## sherlock

The Ksyrium's are really good—bit more than $500 though. Don't let a strict budget hold you back


----------



## Staticfr33

Rol Wheels Volant


----------



## Pirx

land1319 said:


> What about the mavic ksyrium elite wheel set.


Those aren't bad wheels per se, but they're a bad value for the money. There's lots of much better wheels at their price point. For boutique wheels, Campagnolo, Fulcrum, Shimano, etc., all offer better wheels in that range.


----------



## KCTele

I have a Z100 frame and opted for the Ksyrium Equipe's. I like them a lot. Seem to be very durable and have a nice feel.


----------



## easyridernyc

the mavics are solid, i hear, but they are heavy

easton 70 four, maybe five bucks. great wheels and they look good too


----------



## dbf73

Don4 said:


> AGREED! My wife has RS80's on her Z2. Great wheels!


 ditto on that combo


----------



## JogBike

Phatz85 said:


> I'm considering upgrading the wheels on my z85.It currently has cxp22 on it..... Can I upgrade to a better wheel without breaking the bank($500) or less?


Readers on this thread recommend or have good things to say about Shimano RS80 wheels. Internet reviews for the RS80-C24-CL are all highly favorable. Light, quick, and good value. I'm now very interested in getting RS80 for upgrade from CXP22 on my Z5.

Where is anyone seeing a current price of $500 for RS80's? Online searches show prices ranging from $650 discount to $900 MSRP.


----------



## Phatz85

I don't remember where I found it but I did find them on via search for $550. Hopefully when I'm ready for them I can find them for that price again.


----------



## sherlock

CRC does them for AUD$481, which is less than USD$500: Shimano RS80 Clincher Wheels Carbon Laminate | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

Don't think they ship to the US but you should be able to find a similar price if you look around.


----------



## theburrills

Does anyone have a pic of what the RS80's look like on the Z85? Looks like a good all around wheel. Shimano has no posted weight limits (not sure if that is good or bad) on these wheels, will a 16 front and 20 rear spoke count hold up to a 200 lb gear masher? 

I have also been looking at these wheels which seem to have a few favorable reviews (and right around that magic $500 mark):

MAVIC Open Pro w/ Ultegra Hubs - from Bicycle Wheel Warehouse

DT Swiss 1.2 w/Ulterga Hubs - from Bicycle Wheel Warehouse

Williams 30X w/SWF Hubs (ceramic bearings) - from the Williams site

Any thoughts or reviews from FELT riders out there?


----------



## Chico2000

theburrills said:


> Does anyone have a pic of what the RS80's look like on the Z85? Looks like a good all around wheel.


On the "Post your Felt pics here" thread someone posted a Z2(very similar colors to Z85) with a set of RS 80s on it. Looks real nice. The post was just put up two or three days ago.


----------



## theburrills

Those do look sharp! Will have to dig somemore for the weight limits, maybe I will email Shimano directly. Have you narrowed your search down? I am hoping to pull the trigger post holidays. Family always comes first and Dad gets the left overers of the budget!


----------



## Chico2000

theburrills said:


> Have you narrowed your search down? I am hoping to pull the trigger post holidays. Family always comes first and Dad gets the left overers of the budget!


Still deciding. Will probably wait until post-holiday season too. The CXP22's are OK for now...although I did notice one of the dust caps on the front hub doesn't want to stay on.

I want something on the light side, but durable for my recreation riding I do. I'm about 160lbs. No racing. 

RS80's look good.
Kinlin w/ White Industries hubs
Blackset Race from BWW
are a few I'm looking at, but I'd really like to stay in the $400-$600 range.


----------



## dbf73

I'm 205 and have had zero problems/issues with the RS80's on my Z2 in 500 miles so far. fwiw


----------



## RickJP

This is awesome info guys. Thanks!! 

I have a 2011 F85 that I bought 2 1/2 months ago. It also has the Mavic CXP 22N wheels on it. 

I'm now 197 (was 217 when I started riding) and I've put around 495 miles on my F85 since I bought it. 

Just yesterday I upgraded the saddle to a Specialized Toupe + and saw a set of Zipp 101 clincher wheels at my LBS. Loved them, until I was told the price ($1,300.00). 

I'm doing a lot of long rides (including my first Metric Century this Sunday), and was looking for an aero wheelset for my F85. Just started looking, and like many, I'm waiting until after the holidays. 

Any opinions on the Easton EA50, Shimmano WH-RS30, or Sram S27 wheelsets? I also don't want to spend more than $500.00, because I am looking to upgrade my bike in another year or year and-a-half (possibly to an F3), so it makes no financial sense to spend more than that on wheel upgrades.

Thanks!!!


----------



## scottzj

Well I added the EA 50's to my F95 and it was a huge difference from the entry level stuff that was on it. They arent the lightest in the world, however they are strong and I notice a difference once I get going, seems to help in maintaining high speeds. You can get them around 300-350$ pretty much anywhere. 
Now if you really keep an eye out you might be able to find some nice carbon Reynolds 32's for around 500$ or 600$. I bought 2 sets for my Orbea and absolutely love them. They are just as deep as the Easton.


----------



## Don4

ROL Volant for $419? 1645g. Good rep, at least on RBR.

http://www.rolwheels.com/rol_volant_wheels.php


----------



## sherlock

RickJP said:


> Any opinions on the Easton EA50, Shimmano WH-RS30, or Sram S27 wheelsets? I also don't want to spend more than $500.00, because I am looking to upgrade my bike in another year or year and-a-half (possibly to an F3), so it makes no financial sense to spend more than that on wheel upgrades.


Buy a good set of wheels and take them with you to the F3? The F3 only has SRAM S27's, which whilst "okay", aren't as good as set of Dura-Ace C24 clinchers or SRAM S30's Race's.

When you buy the F3, put your good wheels on that and sell the wheels that came with it as "brand new" on eBay/CL


----------



## z85guy

A little late but I bought some Boyd Roulers (sp). $425 shipped. over 1000 miles no problems. San Diego Roads are not known for their smoothness either.


----------



## theburrills

Those Boyd's look sharp! Must be a big difference between those and the CXP 22's. Did you change out your stem and fork as well? Great looking ride!


----------



## RickJP

z85guy said:


> A little late but I bought some Boyd Roulers (sp). $425 shipped. over 1000 miles no problems. San Diego Roads are not known for their smoothness either.


Nice wheels. Any reason why you picked the Rouleur over the Vitesse other than the extra $100.00?

One thing I noticed about Boyd; they offer a 24/28 spoke count. The CXP22's on my F85 are 28/32, which works well for me as I'm 195. I don't think I can go down to a 20/24 unless I drop another 15 pounds before the Tour de Cure in March, 2012.


----------



## z85guy

Thanks all! I bought the Felt 1.2 forks off their site. They are all carbon and $150 on clearance. The only other 50mm rake, all carbon forks I could find were Enve and they are nearly triple that. Stem is a 3t. I had to shorten my reach 

I got the Rouler's because I ride at 0430 when its dark and the roads where I ride are pretty bad. I figured they would hold up to any abuse a little better because they are slightly heavier than the Vitesse. The extra $100 savings also made the upgrade a wee bit more palatable for my wife  So far they have held up great and ride very well. Put the cxp's on my wifes beater and they have held up great to the abuse she dishes out. RickJP, good luck on the TDC! I dont know the weight limit on the wheels but call or e-mail Keith Boyd. He is a very pleasant person to talk to and would be more than happy to help.


----------



## coachboyd

z85guy said:


> Keith Boyd. .


Thanks! But it's Boyd Johnson, haha.


----------



## z85guy

coachboyd said:


> Thanks! But it's Boyd Johnson, haha.


 Sorry about that. See what I mean, He's very responsive


----------



## NukeDOC

thanks for all the tips. i plan on having my z85 by the end of next week if not this weekend, and these suggestions are great. the wheels are the first thing i plan on changing out!

i do have a spare mix match set of wheels, however.
front is a forte titan (i know, its not that great)
rear is an ultegra 5700 hub and open pro (got it dirt cheap at LBS)

the open pro wheel was by itself. didnt have a matching front. so i was wondering what front wheel (hopefully under $200) would be good to pair up with it. any suggestions?

z85guy, your bike looks awesome. btw im in sd too.


----------



## z85guy

NucDoc thanks. Keep us posted on the bike and hopefully I will see you around. Im in Clairemont by Mesa College.


----------



## NukeDOC

how about these?
Vuelta Corsa Pro Road Bike Wheelset - Overweight Code W
30mm deep, aero spokes F20 R24, and out of 29 reviews, only one was 3 stars. and theyre only 200 for the pair. im thinking of picking some up just for S&G's to have that bling factor to go with my z85. 

z85guy, im in paradise hills. just took the new z out for a quick 10mile spin in national city. almost got run over three times. i dont know if its the bike, the wheels, or a stronger me, but damn that was a fun ride! loving the bike already! just need to make that appointment for the real fitting. not totally convinced my positioning is right.


----------



## z85guy

NukeDOC said:


> how about these?
> Vuelta Corsa Pro
> 
> z85guy, im in paradise hills. just took the new z out for a quick 10mile spin in national city. almost got run over three times. i dont know if its the bike, the wheels, or a stronger me, but damn that was a fun ride! loving the bike already! just need to make that appointment for the real fitting. not totally convinced my positioning is right.




I had problems with my fit also. Took it in for a fitting and within two weeks all my knee pain was gone. I tries one too many internet solutions to my set-up and messed everything up. Threw in the towel and paid $75 for a fitting. I agree with you on the ride quality


----------



## RickJP

z85guy said:


> Thanks all! I bought the Felt 1.2 forks off their site. They are all carbon and $150 on clearance. The only other 50mm rake, all carbon forks I could find were Enve and they are nearly triple that. Stem is a 3t. I had to shorten my reach
> 
> I got the Rouler's because I ride at 0430 when its dark and the roads where I ride are pretty bad. I figured they would hold up to any abuse a little better because they are slightly heavier than the Vitesse. The extra $100 savings also made the upgrade a wee bit more palatable for my wife  So far they have held up great and ride very well. Put the cxp's on my wifes beater and they have held up great to the abuse she dishes out. RickJP, good luck on the TDC! I dont know the weight limit on the wheels but call or e-mail Keith Boyd. He is a very pleasant person to talk to and would be more than happy to help.


Thanks z85guy!

I'm curious; is it necessary to change the fork and stem? My F85 already comes with a carbon fork and I do believe it's a 3t stem as well.


----------



## NukeDOC

so update on my wheels... i finally got the front ultegra/openpro wheel to match the rear that ive had. not flashy, but definitely strong enough for rough san diego commuting. and also, lighter than i thought they would be with so many spokes. but here she is in her current format. other upgrades: forte pro SL saddle, forte carbon fiber drop bar, and new black tape.


----------



## z85guy

NukeDOC said:


> so update on my wheels... i finally got the front ultegra/openpro wheel to match the rear that ive had. not flashy, but definitely strong enough for rough san diego commuting. and also, lighter than i thought they would be with so many spokes. but here she is in her current format. other upgrades: forte pro SL saddle, forte carbon fiber drop bar, and new black tape.


Looks nice


----------



## Phatz85

Well I finally pulled the trigger on the wheels for my z85 I went with bontrager race lite x. My lbs gave me a deal I couldnt pass up. They were a little more than the rs80s, but I liked the warranty,the sealed bearings,and most of all my lbs gives me great service,and the money stays here. The only downfall is that I'm waiting untill spring to put them on. Next up ultegra cassette,crank,chain and a dura ace bottom bracket


----------



## RickJP

z85guy said:


> A little late but I bought some Boyd Roulers (sp). $425 shipped. over 1000 miles no problems. San Diego Roads are not known for their smoothness either.


Got to say, I spent a lot of time looking at websites and LBS's researching wheels, but somehow kept coming back to the Boyds. So, I decided to give myself an early holiday gift and ordered the Vitesse wheelset last night. While the Rol Race SLR's were also peaking my interest, the Vitesse's were $150.00 cheaper and a tad over 100 grams lighter. Even after shipping cost, pads, a set of GP4000S a pair of Conti supersonic tubes, lockring tool and chain whip, I still came out about $60.00 ahead, 

I'll post my review when the wheels arrive. For now, all I can say is that Boyd was very informative and patient to answer questions. And that's always a good sign.


----------



## jpaschal01

I've got new wheels for my Z85 on the way also. Went economical for my first set of hand built wheels:
Red Kinlin 270 rims
Black spokes
Black Shimano 105 hubs.

I'll post pics when I get them on the bike.


----------



## RickJP

Got my Vitesse wheels on Friday night. Swapped the 105 cassette from the CXP22's and put on the new GP4000S' and the conti supersonic tubes. Didn't get a chance to ride on Saturday, but did yesterday. 26 miles, 1/2 of which was into strong headwinds (gusting to 20 mph). It's always tough to ride into headwinds, but on the same cog/chainring/cadence I was able to see a 2 - 3 mph speed increase.

Going back home was a breeze; no problem holding 25 - 26 mph on the same cog/chainring/cadence that would yield 19 - 20 on the old wheels and tires.


----------



## jpaschal01

Here is a picture of my bike with the new Kinlin/Shimano 105 wheels I had built.


----------



## Chico2000

RickJP said:


> Got my Vitesse wheels on Friday night. Swapped the 105 cassette from the CXP22's and put on the new GP4000S' and the conti supersonic tubes. Didn't get a chance to ride on Saturday, but did yesterday. 26 miles, 1/2 of which was into strong headwinds (gusting to 20 mph). It's always tough to ride into headwinds, but on the same cog/chainring/cadence I was able to see a 2 - 3 mph speed increase.
> 
> Going back home was a breeze; no problem holding 25 - 26 mph on the same cog/chainring/cadence that would yield 19 - 20 on the old wheels and tires.


Wow, impressive. Do you think that could be partially a matter of, "I got new wheels I pedal harder" sort of thing?


----------



## Chico2000

jpaschal01 said:


> Here is a picture of my bike with the new Kinlin/Shimano 105 wheels I had built.


Looks good. What price point do those wheels come in at? And weight?


----------



## RickJP

jpaschal01 said:


> Here is a picture of my bike with the new Kinlin/Shimano 105 wheels I had built.


Nice shot. 

Any reason why you went with 32/32 double lace set up on both front and rear? Just curious.


----------



## RickJP

Chico2000 said:


> Wow, impressive. Do you think that could be partially a matter of, "I got new wheels I pedal harder" sort of thing?


I can't disavow that possibility. But in all fairness, I would have to say it was probably only around a 10% PTP (push that pedal) factor. Last time I rode into strong headwinds like the ones yesterday, I stopped two times, and not just at red lights, to let my heart rate get below 185. I didn't have to stop at all yesterday, not even after climbing up a long and rather high overpass. 

Also, I think it was also the combination of switching wheels and tires. I got new 
GP4000S' on the Boyds, as opposed to Vittoria Zaffiro foldables (on the CXP22's), which are about 100 grams heavier.


----------



## jpaschal01

Chico2000 said:


> Looks good. What price point do those wheels come in at? And weight?


Sub $400. If you are interested you can talk to Valley Cyclist (he is active in the Wheels forum here) for pricing. I don't want to divulge too much on the deal he made me. Weight is about 1795 grams. I weigh 235 lbs so I wanted strong wheels to hold up to my weight. Considered going with White Industry hubs to shave weight down to about 1625 grams, but decided to save $250 and go with the 105 hubs.


----------



## jpaschal01

RickJP said:


> Nice shot.
> 
> Any reason why you went with 32/32 double lace set up on both front and rear? Just curious.


I weigh 235 so I needed 32 rear to be safe. Since I went with the Shimano hubs, they are not available in less than 32h.


----------



## RickJP

jpaschal01 said:


> I weigh 235 so I needed 32 rear to be safe. Since I went with the Shimano hubs, they are not available in less than 32h.


I saw you posted that on your previous post. I didn't know the Shimano hubs are not available in less than 32. 

Actually, I appreciate you posting that. I had a highly minute degree of doubt on whether the 24/28 confirguration on my new wheels would support me (I'm 195lbs). The CXP22's my Felt came with, are 28/32. 

I suppose the 4 spoke difference between both wheels is balanced out by the rim on the Boyds being 8 mm wider than on the Mavics.


----------



## jpaschal01

RickJP said:


> I saw you posted that on your previous post. I didn't know the Shimano hubs are not available in less than 32.
> 
> Actually, I appreciate you posting that. I had a highly minute degree of doubt on whether the 24/28 confirguration on my new wheels would support me (I'm 195lbs). The CXP22's my Felt came with, are 28/32.
> 
> I suppose the 4 spoke difference between both wheels is balanced out by the rim on the Boyds being 8 mm wider than on the Mavics.


I think you should be fine with 24/28 at 195. I had recommendations for me at 24/32. Surely a 40 pound reduction could be handled by 24/28.


----------



## NukeDOC

just out of curiosity, would it be stupid to try to lace the 32s radially for the front? now im getting the itch to see if i can build myself a set of wheels.


----------



## RickJP

Here's the "before and after."


----------



## jlfreemire

Im rolling on some Ultegra Hubs laced 32/32 to Velocity A23s, a little on the heavy side but they corner like they are on rails, also the wider rim smooths out the roads around here (west TX). My vote for a custom wheel that won't break the bank!


----------

